# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила новые компоненты умного дома, ноутбуки и развлекательные продукты

## Labs

*Минск, 3 сентября 2018 г.* — На ежегодном мероприятии Tech Life компания Lenovo представила новые серии устройств для умного дома, ноутбуки и решения для дополненной реальности, в очередной раз подтвердив свой вклад в трансформацию технологий и расширение возможностей пользователей за счёт создания простых в использовании, интуитивных и функциональных продуктов.
Достижения компании в этом направлении стали результатом успешной реализации стратегии «Интеллектуальной трансформации» и осмысленного целевого подхода к разработке продуктов, которые позволяют Lenovo предлагать клиентам технологии завтрашнего дня уже сегодня.
*
Умный дом от Lenovo — будущее уже здесь*
Lenovo Smart Home Essentials — новое семейство подключенных устройств, отличающихся простотой настройки и эксплуатации, ориентированных на современную, сильно фрагментированную мобильную инфраструктуру. Их гармонично дополняют представленные недавно умные экраны Lenovo Smart Display, поддерживающие растущую мультиплатформенную экосистему умных бытовых приборов. Интересные и разнообразные новинки в категории умных домов подтверждают далеко идущие амбиции компании в этой сфере.
Центральной панелью управления всеми подключёнными устройствами служит приложение Lenovo Link, призванное заменить множество индивидуальных приложений для различных приборов. С помощью него пользователи могут контролировать целые группы устройств и даже настраивать автоматизацию, программируя конкретные действия в определённое время суток. Помимо того, что устройства семейства Smart Home Essentials совместимы с голосовыми помощниками Google Assistant™ и Amazon® Alexa®,1 пользователи могут также настраивать и контролировать их с помощью голосовых команд через Lenovo Smart Display.
*
В семейство подключённых устройств Lenovo Smart Essentials входят:*Lenovo Smart Plug — миниатюрное и простое в использовании устройство, которое можно включить в любую свободную розетку, чтобы дистанционно контролировать различные приборы, подключённые через него к электрической сети.Lenovo Smart Camera — умная камера видеонаблюдения, позволяющая видеть, что происходит у вас дома даже ночью с помощью режима инфракрасной съёмки. Встроенный микрофон и динамик обеспечивают возможность двухсторонней аудио связи.Lenovo Smart Bulb — умная лампа с возможностью дистанционного управления освещением. Пользователь может задавать яркость, время включения и отключения и даже цветовую температуру света через приложение Lenovo Link.*
Самые передовые достижения в области технологий и дизайна воплощаются в новом поколении ноутбуков YOGA™*
Портфолио премиальных пользовательских ПК YOGA отличается высочайшим качеством отделки, значимыми инновациями и захватывающими развлекательными возможностями. Эти устройства ориентированы на пользователей, предпочитающих работать и развлекаться в дороге и нуждающихся в гибких и производительных устройствах. YOGA C930 — флагманский трансформер 2-в-1, работающий под управлением Windows® 10. Он оснащен уникальным вращающимся саундбаром с поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos®2, экраном с технологией Dolby Vision™, защитной механической шторкой вебкамеры и имеет встроенное перо Garaged Pen, которое хранится и заряжается в слоте, встроенном в корпус. Эти и другие технологии обеспечивают простое интуитивное взаимодействие и захватывающие впечатления от игр и других развлечений. Микрофоны дальнего действия позволяют голосовым помощникам Cortana® и Alexa, предустановленным на YOGA C930, распознавать устные команды с расстояния до четырех метров даже в режиме ожидания3.
*YOGA Book C930* — первый в мире ноутбук с двумя дисплеями, один из которых работает на технологии E Ink2. Это устройство переопределяет возможности портативных ПК. Универсальный сенсорный E Ink экран способен одним нажатием превращаться в индивидуально настраиваемую многоязыковую виртуальную клавиатуру, цифровой планшет для зарисовок и работы с документами с помощью электронного пера и даже в электронную книгу. К этому добавляются ОС Windows 10, ультратонкий и лёгкий корпус и продолжительное время работы от батареи4.
Ставший первым на рынке устройством на новейшей мобильной платформе Qualcomm Snapdragon™ 850 Mobile Compute Platform, компактный и лёгкий YOGA C630 WOS сочетает в себе мощность и производительность ноутбука на Windows 10 S с мобильностью и коммуникационными возможностями смартфона. Ориентированный на современное поколение пользователей, нуждающихся в постоянном подключении к интернету, он получил встроенный модем 4.5G LTE Advanced Pro5 и батарею, обеспечивающую до 25 и более часов автономной работы в режиме демонстрации локального видео6.
*
Повышенная продуктивность с новым ThinkPad X1 Extreme*
Новый тонкий и стильный ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Extreme способен справляться со многими ресурсоёмкими задачами за счёт дискретной видеокарты NVIDIA® GeForce® и новейших процессоров Intel® Core™ 8-го поколения, среди которых и Core i9. Поддержка нескольких мониторов открывает обширные возможности для работы в многозадачном режиме, а технология быстрой зарядки Rapid Charge позволяет пополнять заряд батареи на 80% всего за 60 минут. 4K HDR дисплей и поддержка технологий Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos, а также способность воспроизводить 100%-й охват цветового пространства Adobe RGB расширяет границы возможностей для создания и потребления различного контента на мобильных устройствах. Дополняют картину инновационные функции безопасности, среди которых механическая заслонка веб-камеры ThinkShutter и разблокировка экрана с помощью технологии распознавания лиц Windows Hello™ и сканера отпечатков пальцев.
Новое расширение игровой платформы дополненной реальности Star Wars™: Jedi Challenges Dark Side Content Expansion и ограниченная серия световых мечей Кайло Рена
Полюбившаяся фанатам вселенной «Звёздных войн» платформа дополненной реальности Star Wars: Jedi Challenges получила новое бесплатное расширение Dark Side Expansion, позволяющее пройти через целый ряд игровых испытаний в роли Кайло Рена и сразиться с Мастером Йодой, Рей и другими приверженцами светлой стороны. Мультиплеерный режим Jedi Challenges также получил новый игровой сюжет Ship Battles, в котором противники могут померяться силами, командуя флотами Империи и Повстанцев в эпических космических битвах в стратегии реального времени.
К выпуску нового расширения Lenovo подготовила ограниченную серию игровых контроллеров в виде легендарного крестообразного меча Кайло Рена, которые появятся в продаже в некоторых регионах уже этой зимой.
Более подробная информация о продуктах, блоги, видео, подкасты и инфографика доступны на страницах Lenovo Storyhub.
*
Среди других продуктов Lenovo, представленных сегодня:*YOGA S730 — премиальный ноутбук, отличающийся высокой портативностью и производительностью. До 10 часов автономной работы7, технология быстрой зарядки, Dolby Vision, аудиосистема с Dolby Atmos и новейший процессор Core i7 8-го поколения.YOGA Chromebook™ — новые премиальные хромбуки, сочетающие захватывающие дух сенсорные экраны с тонкими рамками и разрешением до 4K с процессорами Intel Core 8-го поколения, твердотельными накопителями, оперативной памятью DDR4 и батареей, обеспечивающей до 10 часов работы без подзарядки7.Lenovo Chromebook C330 — мультимедийный хромбук с сенсорным HD IPS дисплеем, распознающим до 10 точек касания одновременно. Работает в режиме дисплея, планшета, стенда или ноутбука. Оснащён новейшими технологиями безопасности и мощным процессором с интегрированной видеокартой. Накопитель eMMC, оперативная память DDR3 и до 10 часов работы без подзарядки7.Lenovo Chromebook S330 — хромбуки, оснащаемые 10-точечными сенсорными IPS дисплеями с разрешением до FHD. Отлично подходят для потребления мультимедийного контента. Оперативная память LPDDR3, 100 Гбайт облачного хранилища в дополнение к встроенному eMMC накопителю, быстрая загрузка и возможность работы в многозадачных режимах.Lenovo L27m Monitor — 27-дюймовый Full HD монитор с узкими рамками и широкими углами обзора, способный увеличить возможности ваших ПК и избавить от лишних проводов на столе за счёт универсального порта USB Type-C, который обеспечивает одновременную передачу электропитания, видеосигнала и данных.Ноутбук Lenovo Legion Y530 с видеокартой NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 — стильный и тонкий ноутбук для тех, кто хочет на ноутбуке и играть, и работать, стал ещё мощнее благодаря версии с видеокартой NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060.Обновлённые настольные ПК Lenovo Legion T730 в форм-факторе Tower и компактный C730 — настольные компьютеры, получившие мощные видеокарты NVIDIA GeForce RTX™2070 и RTX 2080 и совместимость с приложениями виртуальной реальности. Мощный Lenovo Legion T730 в изысканном 28-литровом корпусе с прозрачной боковой панелью и настраиваемой RGB подсветкой. Компактный Lenovo Legion C730 в оригинальном 19-литровом кубическом корпусе, укомплектованный лучшими компонентами с возможностью разгона частоты. ПКРюкзак для игровых ноутбуков Lenovo Legion™ 15.6” Recon Gaming Backpack — разработанный с учётом потребностей рядовых геймеров, этот изящный и вместительный рюкзак обеспечивает надёжную защиту ноутбуков и игровых аксессуаров. Изготовлен из плотного водоотталкивающего материала и имеет дышащую подложку для комфортного ношения на спине.

----------

